# one steps and self defense



## TallAdam85 (Apr 27, 2005)

ok now i have see one steps done alot of ways and also have done them many ways it seems like the most common way is for 2 people to  face each other the one tells the other one to throw and they do it when they set. Right?

Now latey me and my sensei deside to make one steps more real so instead of all this set -- set we just do it when the person knows where going to go and attact them but not telling what move or when where attacting to get the feel of more real life fights.  i talked to alot of people and they like this much better the normal one steps just wondering how many do one steps like this or more like old school.  :jedi1:


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 27, 2005)

We do something similar to this, except we have the student stand with their hands at their sides with their eyes closed. We use this for any type of grab attack. The student knows they're going to be attacked, but with their eyes closed, they have no idea when and how.

This benefits the student by preparing them for any type of attack and aiding in removing fear and panick when you are attacked.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Apr 27, 2005)

yea sounds cool we kinda do that to by just turning the lights off for the same effect


----------



## Yossarian75 (Apr 28, 2005)

A few years back my school ditched the traditional onesteps in favour of something similar to what you describe. We start off slowly with both people knowing what technique is being used. Once you have learned the technique your partner becomes less compliant and will attack randomly. We also go in a circle with someone in the middle, people from the circle randomly attack the one in the middle.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 28, 2005)

I remember doing that in TSD (the circle). It was nerve racking at first, but became fun. They used to blindfold the BB's before they were put in the middle of the circle. We did our one steps the usual way (one person is in front stance then steps forward and punches. The other defends).

Our one steps are not done like they were in TSD, though. We stand in ready stance, but we don't drop into front stance, we just attack. So it's kind of similar to what you did Adam. Except we only use punches. BUT our self defense (we call it combat tatics) are kind of random.


----------



## kid (Apr 29, 2005)

I train in TSD we do something similar to one steps.  It's called "Ho Sin Shul" the defender makes up his own defense randomly against random hand and foot techniques and you usually want to put yourself into superior position.


----------



## DuneViking (Apr 29, 2005)

I think the traditional one step is the beginning. Knowing that the attack is going to the default target allows the beginner to develop blocks and counters and to perfect those movements. As the students progress, other targets are named for the attacker. Progressing further, multiple attacks are used as well as multiple attackers until finally full free sparring is achieved. I therefore see the traditional one-step spar as only another tool, valuable and not to be over-looked, nor used without benefit. Always use the right tool for the right job.


----------



## buddhadragon (May 3, 2005)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> ok now i have see one steps done alot of ways and also have done them many ways it seems like the most common way is for 2 people to face each other the one tells the other one to throw and they do it when they set. Right?
> 
> Now latey me and my sensei deside to make one steps more real so instead of all this set -- set we just do it when the person knows where going to go and attact them but not telling what move or when where attacting to get the feel of more real life fights. i talked to alot of people and they like this much better the normal one steps just wondering how many do one steps like this or more like old school. :jedi1:


sensei?  I thought it was ba nim


----------



## BruceCalkins (May 3, 2005)

Great question and it is one of those that have 100,000 different answers and they are all right.

Our school has taken on both styles of the one step. I feel that the spontanious style makes one think on their feet and be ready for anything. But the Old way helps Build Mushin (No Thought) Like eating, When you were a child and first got a fork to use you took your time to not poke yourself in the lips. But the more you did the same move over and over the less you thought about it and it just happened. some combinations are done the old way to get the bodys muscle memory to move with out thought then you do the attact spontanious and it just happens.


----------



## Pale Rider (May 4, 2005)

Ho Sin Shul is what we call the "self defensive" techniques. Ill Soo Sik Dae Ryun is the "One Steps" - we train in both.  And both are required for rank.



			
				kid said:
			
		

> I train in TSD we do something similar to one steps. It's called "Ho Sin Shul" the defender makes up his own defense randomly against random hand and foot techniques and you usually want to put yourself into superior position.


----------



## Pale Rider (May 4, 2005)

buddhadragon said:
			
		

> sensei?  I thought it was ba nim


 Actually it is Sabom Nim (or Sahbom Nim) - Sensei is the Japanese word for instructor.

 Sabom Nim means Honorable Instructor.... Kyo Sa Nim - Instructor and Bo Kyo Sa Nim means Assistant Instructor


----------

